# Dips



## chris2013 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just want peoples opinions on what they feel are 'the best' dips, what brands do you currently opt for and why, what do dips say to you?

It would help massively to find out, thank you 

Chris.


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2013)

chris2013 said:


> Just want peoples opinions on what they feel are 'the best' dips, what brands do you currently opt for and why, what do dips say to you?
> 
> It would help massively to find out, thank you
> 
> Chris.


 
First, welcome to DC.

Is this for a school project? Are you doing research for a paper?


----------



## chris2013 (Mar 25, 2013)

University project.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2013)

I make my own most of the time.

They say party or get together.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 25, 2013)

I mostly make my own or in a pinch I buy fresh dips at my supermarket.

This is the only dip I ever buy that is not fresh....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2013)

I make my own most of the time.

I also make dip using a packet of Lipton's Recipe Secrets Vegetable and a pint of sour cream.

Dips say to me that Aunt Bea did not make much of an effort!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 25, 2013)

I also have a cheat dip that I make with mayo, ketchup, chutney and a dash of Worcestershire Sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2013)

chris2013 said:


> University project.



Gotta say, this is not much of an effort for a university project. Try to come up with a real survey and you'll get better results.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 25, 2013)

Brands? I make my own. The last time I bought ready-made dip was probably in... well, college.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 25, 2013)

"Dips say to me that Aunt Bea did not make much of an effort!  

I disagree.  Dips  play a good part at a Party.  They either help get the party started or may be all there is to eat at a party.  It's easier and more polite to dig into some dip and a nibble than to dive right into a larger dish,  even though you know everyone can't wait . Either way dips are good.   

I make Guacamole.  or sour cream based dips or bean dip.

I buy Jarred Salsa and hummus.   I also make these as homemade sometimes too, esp salsa fresca.


----------



## chopper (Mar 25, 2013)

Salsa is the "go to" dip around here. I love home made, and sometimes make it, but I also buy salsa. My son lives here, and salsa is his favorite veggie!  I actually like the store brand at Safeway. It has corn and black beans in it. We like the medium heat.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 25, 2013)

Dips or dipping sauces, pico de gallo .... are stuff we make at home. We will, on very rare occassions buy Dean's onion dip. I say rare occassions because we rarely buy potato chips anymore.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I usually buy Tostitos brand salsa. Other dips, I make myself. That's because most dips have MSG and/or other weird chemicals, as well as too much salt. Dips are quite easy to make.


----------



## chris2013 (Mar 25, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Gotta say, this is not much of an effort for a university project. Try to come up with a real survey and you'll get better results.



I actually have already done that, so have a varied mixture of results. This is for a second opinion from cooks who like to make their own dips / food, thankyou.


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2013)

chris2013 said:


> I actually have already done that, so have a varied mixture of results. This is for a second opinion from cooks* who like to make their own dips* / food, thankyou.


 
Aha, you didn't say that. You wanted to know what brands.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 25, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Dips or dipping sauces, pico de gallo .... are stuff we make at home. We will, on very rare occassions buy Dean's onion dip. I say rare occassions because we rarely buy potato chips anymore.


 
I never considered pico a dip. Probably because I'm always wrapping some up in a tortilla. I think of dips as being more fluid.
Now melt some jalapeno cheese and mix in the pico and you've got one heckuva dip 

I don't make dips often. Maybe a couple times/year. The last time I had dip though was just last week. I bought a bag of pretzels and a container of Helluva Good french onion dip for lunch  I treat myself every couple years or so.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 25, 2013)

Chips are something that I don't purchase since I love them and eat too many! So it's easier to just avoid the temptation altogether...  The last official dip I made was hummas for some fresh veggies. Guacamole & salsa verde are probably considered dips and I make them both a couple times a month but they are always for egg or meat dishes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like making hummus, salsa, guacamole and a simple sour cream and chives dip most.
I make a sweet and spicy mustard dip for cocktail sausages, chili lime dip for Thai Spring rolls, anchovy dip for veggies etc etc.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2013)

maybe this is a survey for psychology, and how many people notice others double dipping at parties.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 26, 2013)

A good dip that I like to make:  Whipped cream cheese, sour cream, shredded cheese, chopped bacon & chopped green olives.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2013)

simonbaker said:


> A good dip that I like to make:  Whipped cream cheese, sour cream, shredded cheese, chopped bacon & chopped green olives.



I think that would make a great sandwich filling!


----------



## chopper (Mar 26, 2013)

I make a dip for fruit with cream cheese, brown sugar, and vanilla.  It is great with apples and pears!  I made I t a lot when the kids were little.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2013)

I make my own dips, onion,avocado.cream cheese, each is a different dip of course.
kadesma


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I make my own dips, onion,avocado.cream cheese, each is a different dip of course.
> kadesma


Heck, onion, avocado, and cream cheese would be a decent dip.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my favorites:

*Bacon and Blue Dip*


2 8-oz pkgs Philly cream cheese, softened
2 tbsps chives, finely chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 oz blue cheese, crumbled
4 oz shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/2 cup half & half
6 slices bacon, fried until crisp and crumbled
Mix everything except the bacon in the food processor. Stir in the bacon by hand. Bake in a small oven proof dish at 350F for 15 minutes.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> *Bacon and Blue Dip*
> 
> ...


That sounds really yummy. Have you tasted it before baking? Is it really worth baking it? Oh and copied and pasted.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are several I enjoy.
  Mix 1 cup cream cheese with cayenne pepper to taste, add 1-2 tab Worcestershire, salt and pepper, snipped chives to taste and 1 tea curry powder to taste. this will make a spicy dip depending on the amounts of ingredients used.
 then there is 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 clove mashed garlic,some chives snipped fine and some cayenne just a pinch. mix well serve with tortilla chips.
kadesma


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That sounds really yummy. Have you tasted it before baking? Is it really worth baking it? Oh and copied and pasted.


I think the baking helps meld the flavors and takes some of the bite out of the raw garlic. But yes, I've tasted it before baking and it's still good.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that would make a great sandwich filling!


Good with pita chips too! Also inside a pita with sliced chicken breast


----------

